# Portrait of a woman. Monochrome painting



## petdan (Sep 27, 2016)

Monochrome painting is one of my specialities; since everything is in light and dark versions of one colour, you concentrate more on the shapes and textures


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Monochrome is my specialty. I don't avoid blank space for white. Your picture could have benefitted from the contrast. It makes better highlights. It takes time and more concentration to get shapes correct. As it is now, there's no realistic light source. If realism isn't what you are going for then never mind.


----------

